# Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkobingfjord 2020



## anschmu (1. Januar 2020)

Ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr wünsche ich allen Hvidesande , Fjord und Forellensee Angler für 2020 . 
Ich hoffe den ein oder anderen Angler am Teich zu treffen ! 
 petri heil 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## compresiceps (16. Januar 2020)

Hallo Andreas,
Frohes neues noch, ich habe gerade ein Haus gebucht und werde im April wieder die Teiche um HS unsicher machen.

Grüße Mario


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Januar 2020)

Euch auch allen ein frohes neues Jahr und Petri! Bin im September wieder zwei Wochen in Argab. Wenn es weniger windig ist als letztes Jahr werde ich auch mal öfter Klittens Dambrug aufsuchen.


----------



## compresiceps (17. Januar 2020)

Moin
Klittens bin ich auch immer da fahre ich schon über 20 Jahre hin.


----------



## DKNoob (17. Januar 2020)

klittens ist cool.man fängt jede  menge fisch  ... vor allem bjarne und seine leute sind schon ein cooles team.hat viel am teich gemacht. und es soll noch jede menge neues gemacht werden. die alte zucht soll  ausgebaggert werden und zu einen grosen teich mit fjord zugang umgewandelt werden. der grosse see richtung nerzfarm soll zugekippt werden. antrag liegt schon bei der kommune  muss nur noch bewilligt werden.bin auch ende april am klittens..... juni und september auch.


----------



## Toto2304 (17. Januar 2020)

Ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde.

Der Oktober in Ebeltoft war ausschließlich der Brandung gewidmet mit mäßigem Erfolg. Hätte besser sein können aber auch noch wesentlich schlechter.

Wenn alles klappt sind wir (abhängig von einer Meniskus OP im Frühjahr) vom 18.April, 27.Juni und 17.Oktober jeweils 1 Woche in Søndervig. Im Sommer soll es dann auch in die Brandung gehen.


----------



## Toto2304 (31. Mai 2020)

Da die Grenzen ja ab 15.6. aufmachen haben wir ab 03.07. mit meiner Schwester zusammen ein Haus in Lodbjerg Hede.

Mein Möchtegern-Schwager und mein Neffe (9) möchten dann auch mal angeln. Neffe ist toll das er es probieren möchte mit dem anderen Anhang mal gucken. Werde dann selber wohl kaum zum Angeln kommen.
Gibt es Teiche wo es irgendwelche Kinderaktionen gibt wie Kinder zum halben Preis oder sowas?

Mein April Urlaub ist leider vor Corona schon der Meniskus OP geschuldet ausgefallen.


----------



## anschmu (31. Mai 2020)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Da die Grenzen ja ab 15.6. aufmachen haben wir ab 03.07. mit meiner Schwester zusammen ein Haus in Lodbjerg Hede.
> 
> Mein Möchtegern-Schwager und mein Neffe (9) möchten dann auch mal angeln. Neffe ist toll das er es probieren möchte mit dem anderen Anhang mal gucken. Werde dann selber wohl kaum zum Angeln kommen.
> Gibt es Teiche wo es irgendwelche Kinderaktionen gibt wie Kinder zum halben Preis oder sowas?
> ...


----------



## Toto2304 (31. Mai 2020)

@anschmu 
Zitieren ohne Antwort?


----------



## SFVNOR (31. Mai 2020)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> @anschmu
> Zitieren ohne Antwort?



Zum Anzeigen einfach in der Nachricht von Anschmu *Zum Vergrößern anklicken*


----------



## anschmu (31. Mai 2020)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> @anschmu
> Zitieren ohne Antwort?


Die neuen Funktionen im Board sind leider sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig !
Du kannst natürlich zum Oxford-River oder nach Loch-Ness fahren , aber die bieten halt nur Kinderteiche an zum selben Preis .und mit Fangbegrenzung .
Bitte ganze Antwort öffnen !


----------



## Toto2304 (31. Mai 2020)

Hab mir das heute morgen beim ersten Kaffee angeguckt. Meinst ich hätte das gesehen das sich da noch was öffnet.

mein Fehler.

danke für die Antwort


----------



## DKNoob (1. Juni 2020)

lochnees und munkbro haben beides kinderteiche mit dabei.meistens liegt die fangbeschränkung der teiche bei 2 forellen wobei lochnees nur portionsforellen in den kiddy teich hat.die restliche zeit darf dann im grossen see geangelt werden ohne fangbeschränkung.munkbro dagegen hat im kinderteich auch forellen über 1,5 kilo.auch dort fangbeschränkung auf 2 ca.rest zeit darf im grossen see geangelt werden ohne fangbeschränkung. ich würde nach munkbro fahren.


----------



## XL31 (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo Do, du hast ja wieder einen Pulsschlag. Werde dich am 20. zum Frühstück besuchen.


----------



## DKNoob (1. Juni 2020)

XL31 schrieb:


> Hallo Do, du hast ja wieder einen Pulsschlag. Werde dich am 20. zum Frühstück besuchen.


hehe wenn ich dann noch am haus bin.wann kommst du denn gerdi?


----------



## XL31 (1. Juni 2020)

DKNoob schrieb:


> hehe wenn ich dann noch am haus bin.wann kommst du denn gerdi?


Wenn alles normal läuft, um ca- 10:00 Uhr. Aber das können wir ja noch alles telefonisch abklären.


----------



## Colonel Z (17. Juni 2020)

Also in Loch Nees war ich schon einmal und wir haben am Kinderteich geangelt. Da hast du ganz schnell die 2 Forellen rausgezogen, aber für die Kinder war es ein super Erfolgserlebnis. Die Anlage ist wirklich super. Wir werden dieses Jahr auch wieder dort hinfahren.


----------



## Toto2304 (17. Juni 2020)

Werde das wohl so machen das wir erstmal in Lodberg Hede am ersten Abend falls er Lust hat mal 2-3 Stunden gehen. Solange er dann Lust hat kümmere ich mich, gucke und helfe. Meine eigene Angelei werde ich dann etwas zurückschrauben an dem Tag

Werde ihm nur eintrichtern müssen das er sich nicht erschrecken sollte wenn was dran ist und er vor Schreck die Angel ins Wasser fallen lässt.


----------



## ManiPike (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo ihr Petrijünger!
Hat sich jemand diesen Sommer den P&T Sondervig als Ziel vorgenommen? bzw. gibt es schon Erfahrungen aus den letzten zwei Monaten?
Bin die ersten zwei Augustwochen in Klegod und würde mich über Neuigkeiten freuen, waren 2015 das letzte Mal dort.

DANKE!

P.S: Gern gesehen auch Infos über Fjord/Brandungsangeln


----------



## Toto2304 (23. Juni 2020)

@ManiPike 
Ich fahre am 03.07. hoch und da ich letztes Jahr in Sondervig am P&T nicht schlecht erfolgreich war steht der auch mal für ein paar Stunden auf meiner Liste.
Dann kann ich gerne berichten. 
Meine Frau wird wohl wieder viel mit Teigen angeln. Ich werde mehr auf UL und viel Spoons und Gummis angeln.

Mich würde aber auch interessieren wie es im Moment an den Teichen rund um den Fjord läuft.


----------



## anschmu (25. Juni 2020)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> @ManiPike
> Ich fahre am 03.07. hoch und da ich letztes Jahr in Sondervig am P&T nicht schlecht erfolgreich war steht der auch mal für ein paar Stunden auf meiner Liste.
> Dann kann ich gerne berichten.
> Meine Frau wird wohl wieder viel mit Teigen angeln. Ich werde mehr auf UL und viel Spoons und Gummis angeln.
> ...


Moin. Versucht mal Lodbjerg Hede ist nicht so überlaufen und auch schöne Größen drin 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Toto2304 (26. Juni 2020)

Letztes Jahr Lodbjerg Hede war hinten links ( wenn man vom Parkplatz aus auf den See guckt) bei dem ganzen Schilf einer super Platz. Werde ich dann wieder testen.

Da waren etliche über 50cm dabei. Keine Portionsforellchen.
Es war auch immer ruhiger als an den anderen Teichen.


----------



## DKNoob (26. Juni 2020)

ruhiger in lodbjerghede? könnt ihr vergessen die letzte wocheab 6 uhr immer so um die 10-15 autos am teich.wasser wird auch immer wärmer..


----------



## anschmu (27. Juni 2020)

DKNoob schrieb:


> ruhiger in lodbjerghede? könnt ihr vergessen die letzte wocheab 6 uhr immer so um die 10-15 autos am teich.wasser wird auch immer wärmer..


Na , hoffe mal das wird sich bis September ein bischen legen . Wenn nicht gibt ja noch genug andere Teiche .


----------



## Toto2304 (27. Juni 2020)

Das es nicht so leer werden würde wie letztes Jahr war mir eigentlich klar aber so voll?

Man wird sehen dann geht es halt mehr ans Meer


----------



## ManiPike (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo ihr Angler,

war jemand schon am Put&Take in Søndervig?
Bin ab nächsten SA für zwei Wochen in Klegød.

Danke für eure Tipps und Erfahrungen.


----------



## DKNoob (26. Juli 2020)

ManiPike schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Angler,
> 
> war jemand schon am Put&Take in Søndervig?
> Bin ab nächsten SA für zwei Wochen in Klegød.
> ...


kommt drauf an wie warm das wasser ist.der see ist ziemlich flach.besatztage montags -mittwochs- freitags.ich würde nur an den besatztagen gehen.spoon und powerbait läuft bestimmt.vorne erster see rechts und links neben den steg.hintere see direkt ganz am ende vor kopf.ich würde dir da eher klittens put and take oder lodbjerghede empfehlen.dort sind auch die besatztage die selben.klegod hast auch den see aber da musst du an die wasserräder ran .. powerbait 1m vorfach treiben lassen mit der strömung.


----------



## Inni (28. Juli 2020)

wie schon im Hyvide Sande Fred geschrieben:


Somit waren wir mal mit der Fam für 2h (24,-eu) im FoPu "Klittens Put and Take" südlich von HvideSande. Sehr ernüchternd. Ca 20 Angler in der Zeit (ca 17:00 - 19:00). wir hatten 2 Forellen, eine war eine gute Lachsforelle von 1.5kg. Der Rest der Angler hatte nichts. Das ist hart.


----------



## DKNoob (29. Juli 2020)

Inni schrieb:


> wie schon im Hyvide Sande Fred geschrieben:
> 
> 
> Somit waren wir mal mit der Fam für 2h (24,-eu) im FoPu "Klittens Put and Take" südlich von HvideSande. Sehr ernüchternd. Ca 20 Angler in der Zeit (ca 17:00 - 19:00). wir hatten 2 Forellen, eine war eine gute Lachsforelle von 1.5kg. Der Rest der Angler hatte nichts. Das ist hart.


 richtige stelle und es rappelt .kommt immer auch drauf an wie man angelt.ich   bin der schlepp angler ..powerbait ...2m vorfach....aber zur zeit ist es eher überall schwierig. ich war vom 15.6-27.6 und habe top gefangen am klittens.immer in die ecken..kleiner see vom parkplatz aus rechts oder links am ende des sees.. oder grosser see  an der nerzfarm hoch linke seite letzte bank.


----------



## torskkopf (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo 
Bisher war ich stiller Mitleser in sämtlichen Angelforen rund um den Ringköbingfjord und Hvide Sande,muss
mich jetzt aber mal zu einer Sache äußern.
In meiner über 40-jährigen Anglerkarriere habe ich schon vieles erlebt, was sich mittlerweile aber
seit einigen Jahren in Lodberg Hede am Forellenteich abspielt verschlägt mir die Sprache.
Einige Kollegen der sogenannten hohen Angelkunst (Fliegenfischen) haben hier eine Unart des Fischens perfektioniert.
Die Fische werden vorrangig im flachen Uferbereich mit Bleikopfstreamern oder ähnlichen Imitationen überworfen
und gezielt in der Rückenflosse gehakt.
Hierzu wird häufig ein ruhiger Angelplatz ausgesucht an dem kein anderer Angler steht. Nähert mann sich
diesen Kammeraden macht sich häufig Hektik breit oder es kommt die Aussage "das war nicht gewollt".
Nachdem ich einen Kollegen auf diese fragwürdige Art angesprochen habe gab es einmal folgende Aussage:
"Ich zahle hier schließlich auch genug Geld um zu angeln"
Betonen möchte ich aber das es sich nicht um alle Fliegenfischer handelt, sondern mal wieder um einige wenige 
schwarze Schafe.


----------



## SFVNOR (31. Juli 2020)

torskkopf schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bisher war ich stiller Mitleser in sämtlichen Angelforen rund um den Ringköbingfjord und Hvide Sande,muss
> mich jetzt aber mal zu einer Sache äußern.
> In meiner über 40-jährigen Anglerkarriere habe ich schon vieles erlebt, was sich mittlerweile aber
> ...



Moin Moin,
Ich gebe Dir da vollkommen recht aber es liegt auch in der Verantwortung der Besitzer diese Art von Angelei zu unterbinden und diese sogenannten Angler der Anlage zu verweisen.  Das gilt allerdings auch für die Primaten die im Hafenbecken die Hornhechte gezielt reissen. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## DKNoob (31. Juli 2020)

torskkopf schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bisher war ich stiller Mitleser in sämtlichen Angelforen rund um den Ringköbingfjord und Hvide Sande,muss
> mich jetzt aber mal zu einer Sache äußern.
> In meiner über 40-jährigen Anglerkarriere habe ich schon vieles erlebt, was sich mittlerweile aber
> ...


einfach der besitzerrin bescheid geben die kümmert sich in lodbjerghede.lodbjerghede lief links in der senke gut aber nicht  an der bank sondern in der kurve..


----------



## anschmu (5. August 2020)

Moin , wer ist ab 4.9. vor Ort . Hab ne Woche gebucht , vielleicht kann man sich ja mal Treffen .


----------



## Toto2304 (6. August 2020)

Leider erst ab 17.10. in Hvide Sande. Noch so lange hin


----------



## anschmu (4. September 2020)

Moin. 
Heute in Sondervig Quartier bezogen . Wunderschönes Haus direkt in Sondervig . Morgen früh werd ich erstmal Stampevej 8 antesten . 
wrde berichten , ob die Trutten beißen .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## jürgeng. (5. September 2020)

Petri Heil!
ich werde in 2 Wochen nachfolgen.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## anschmu (6. September 2020)

Moin , war am Samstag mal 3 Stunden in der früh in No Stampevej 8 . Außer Regen nichts gewesen . Sind zwar gesprungen wie wild , aber hat nichts gebissen , weder auf Spiro mit Baitwurm noch auf Teig von unten . Werde morgen früh mal einen zweten Versuch starten , mal sehen was geht .


----------



## anschmu (7. September 2020)

Moin . So heute früh noch mal los gewesen . Um 6.45h waren schon zwei Angler vorort . Bin bis 10h geblieben . Leider hatte keiner einen Biss .


----------



## anschmu (10. September 2020)

Moin . So bin 4 Tage in No -Stampevej 8 gewesen . Jeweils 3-4 Stunden geangelt . Immer mit 4- 5 Anglern vorort , in der zeit wurden nur 2 Forellen gefangen . Die springen wie verrückt , aber beissen nicht . Hier unten geht das Gerücht über Karpfenläuse , durch den warmen Sommer hervorgerufen . Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen , da das Wasser noch sehr warm ist .
Aber egal nächstes Jahr im Mai geht es wieder für eine Woche zum Angeln . Dann wird sich die Laus wohl verflüchtig haben .


----------



## jürgeng. (10. September 2020)

Vielleicht wäre dann eine Jagdflinte statt der Rute die bessere Methode gewesen.....

Ich bin in 10 Tagen oben, habe aber auch keinen Jagdschein

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## anschmu (11. September 2020)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre dann eine Jagdflinte statt der Rute die bessere Methode gewesen.....
> 
> Ich bin in 10 Tagen oben, habe aber auch keinen Jagdschein
> 
> ...


----------



## jürgeng. (17. September 2020)

Hallo, 
weiss jemand etwas von den Forellen Teichen zu berichten? 
Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## anschmu (17. September 2020)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiss jemand etwas von den Forellen Teichen zu berichten?
> Gruss
> Jürgen


Moin , war letzte Woche oben . Wie ich gehört habe ist sehr wenig gefangen worden rund um den Fjord ! Ich war dreimal los und 3x Null !


----------



## XL31 (17. September 2020)

Hallo Jürgen,

entgegen meines (und auch anderen Teilnehmern) Vorsatz in diesem Forum keinen Beitrag mehr abzugeben, da immer mehr meinten, sich über das Forellenangeln negativ zu äussern ohne das Put&Take Prinzip verstanden zu haben, werde ich kurz berichten.

Ich war in der 35. + 36. KW vor Ort. Nachdem wir die Wasserwerte PH und Temperatur überprüft hatten, habe ich mich für Klittens und OX entschieden. Bei Klittens lies die Beisslaune jedoch nach den ersten Tagen stark nach. Gefangen habe ich auf PB orange/schwarz sowohl auf Schlepp wie auch auf Stand.

Also habe ich meine Aktivitäten an den OX verlagert und konnte noch so einige Trutten verhaften. Die meisten habe ich in der Dämmerung auf Naturköder gefangen. Insgesamt bin ich dann doch noch auf 38 Stück gekommen. Wie es gehen kann, habe ich dann bei zwei älteren Dänen gesehen. Diese haben mit Tebo-Raupen und PB-Banane geangelt. Jeder von ihnen hatte geschätzt 7-8 Trutten mit jeweils 3-4 kg neben sich liegen.

Wie Anschmu berichtete, hat sich die Karpfenlaus ausgebreitet. Daher vermute ich, dass nur die relativ frisch eingesetzten Trutten überhaupt beissen. Die Teiche sind voll. Man kann fast übers Wasser laufen.

Seit dem 05.09. ist DKNoob oben. Er hat mittlerweile das Angeln vor lauter Frust aufgegeben.


----------



## jürgeng. (17. September 2020)

Danke für die sehr ausführlichen Infos. 
Schauen wir mal, was ich machen werde. Der Karpfenlaus-Effekt ist schon besonders ärgerlich. 
Gruss 
Jürgen


----------



## anschmu (18. September 2020)

XL31 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> entgegen meines (und auch anderen Teilnehmern) Vorsatz in diesem Forum keinen Beitrag mehr abzugeben, da immer mehr meinten, sich über das Forellenangeln negativ zu äussern ohne das Put&Take Prinzip verstanden zu haben, werde ich kurz berichten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark-->HH (23. September 2020)

XL31 schrieb:


> entgegen meines (und auch anderen Teilnehmern) Vorsatz in diesem Forum keinen Beitrag mehr abzugeben, da immer mehr meinten, sich über das Forellenangeln negativ zu äussern ohne das Put&Take Prinzip verstanden zu haben, werde ich kurz berichten.



Wenn ich mich an die richtige finale Begebenheit erinnere, ging es da nicht eher um persönlich aufgefasste Kritik, die man verallgemeinert betrachtet durchaus zur Diskussion stellen kann?! (persönliche Fangmengen oder so... ich weiß nicht mehr genau - eigentlich auch wurscht). Falls ja, will ich es auch EXPLIZIT nicht mehr aufwärmen, opinions are like a**holes - everybody's got one. 

Eher möchte ich hervorheben, dass ich es schön finde, etwas in der Art wie deinen Bericht zu lesen und dass du deinen Vorsatz aufweichst. Das ist es, was dieses Jahr zu wenig war. Oder ich mir mehr wünschen würde.

Doch durch dein Preludio lese ich für mich noch eine gewisse Bitterkeit heraus, die ich persönlich bedaure, wenn ich richtig interpretiere. Liest ein wenig wie länger unterdrückter Ärger. Sollte ich richtig liegen (auch mit der Begebenheit): schade, dass es so ist und schön, dass du trotzdem schreibst. Sollte ich falsch liegen: no offense, will niemanden am Zeug flicken und ich halte wie gewohnt meinen Sabbel. 

Drei Seiten in einem 3/4 Jahr sind jedenfalls nicht viel für diesen Thread. Und das liegt nicht nur an Corona. Würde mich freuen, wenn auch andere ehemals Aktive sich auch wieder einklinken - und wenn es nur teilweise ist. Kurzum: Früher war mehr Lametta.


----------



## DKNoob (23. September 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> Ich selber suche auch meist nur die Naturseen auf . Die künstlichen sind , so finde ich , nicht so schön . Halt mehr für die Touris und Tonnenangler



siehst du genau aus dem grund halten sich viele leute hier zurück.meinst nicht das die naturseen früher keine gebuddelten löcher waren.ok der bewuchs durch schilf lässt es natürlich aussehen.für touris und tonnenangler???wenn du nach dänemark fährst@anschmu bist du kein tourist???ich denke mal die aussage ist nicht wirklich gut getroffen.tonnenangler??? sorry hier wird immer noch kritisiert wenn man guten lauf hat ,viel fisch mit zu nehmen.blödsinn an einen put and take der keine fangbeschränkung hat.

ok.kurz zu meinen urlaub vom 5.9-19.9 erste woche 4stk.lief fast nix.gefangen 2 in lodbjerghede und 2 bei klittens.2te woche wurde das wetter konstanter und ich konnte noch ein paar fische bei klittens verhaften.das fazit des ganzen, die letzten jahre wurde der september immer warm.. teiche kühlen nicht schnell genug ab und die karpfenläuse werden leider in vielen teichen aktiv .klittens ging noch weil es brackwasser ist.leicht salzhaltig und keine chance für die laus.oxriver war auch im gespräch das die fische nicht beissen wollten und mit laus befallen waren.


----------



## anschmu (24. September 2020)

Moin . Ich sehe und lese und schreibe hier MEINE MEINUNG  , wen das stört und sich deswegen auf den Schlips getreten fühlt ... so what!  Kann ich mit leben .Gibt ja noch Fazebokforen über diese Region . 
Petri Andreas


----------



## DKNoob (24. September 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin . Ich sehe und lese und schreibe hier MEINE MEINUNG  , wen das stört und sich deswegen auf den Schlips getreten fühlt ... so what!  Kann ich mit leben .Gibt ja noch Fazebokforen über diese Region .
> Petri Andreas


genau @anschmu jeden seine meinung.jeder kann machen was er möchte. und nachhaltiges angeln am forellenteich????blödsinnig.jeder hat dort die möglichkeit fisch zu fangen.ich selber habe letztes jahr 30 forellen verschenkt am put and take....soll ich deswegen aufhören zu angeln wenn ich genug fische habe?? ich zahle dafür.. es ist mein hobby   also youst my 2 cents.


----------



## anschmu (24. September 2020)

DKNoob schrieb:


> genau @anschmu jeden seine meinung.jeder kann machen was er möchte. und nachhaltiges angeln am forellenteich????blödsinnig.jeder hat dort die möglichkeit fisch zu fangen.ich selber habe letztes jahr 30 forellen verschenkt am put and take....soll ich deswegen aufhören zu angeln wenn ich genug fische habe?? ich zahle dafür.. es ist mein hobby   also youst my 2 cents.


Ich möchte echt mal wissen was du mit Nachhaltigkeit am Forellen See meinst, erschließt sich kein Zusammenhang bei mir? Und wenn du Fische verschenkst finde ich das sehr sozial von dir!


----------



## DKNoob (25. September 2020)




----------



## anschmu (25. September 2020)

@ DKNoob       Was hat Tonnenangler mit Nachhaltigkeit am Forellensee(  Gibt es dieses Fantasiegebilde  überhaupt ? )zutun ? Irgedwie krieg ich da keine Verbindung ?


----------



## DKNoob (25. September 2020)




----------



## SFVNOR (25. September 2020)

DKNoob schrieb:


>



Moin DKnoob und Anschmu,
Wie wäre es wenn ihr Zwei die Säbel in PN's kreuzt und die Diskrepanzen untereinander ausmacht ? 
Ist nur ein Vorschlag 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## DKNoob (25. September 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin DKnoob und Anschmu,
> Wie wäre es wenn ihr Zwei die Säbel in PN's kreuzt und die Diskrepanzen untereinander ausmacht ?
> Ist nur ein Vorschlag
> Gruß,
> Stefan


hast schon recht. sollte mal ein mod hier löschen.und nöö alles gut.der brauch mich nicht antippern. genau wegen ihn haben sich viele hier verabschiedet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2020)

DKNoob schrieb:


> sollte mal ein mod hier löschen.




Nicht  notwendig.
Ihr habt euch ja selbst wieder beruhigt.

Macht einfach beim Thema weiter.


----------



## eike (30. September 2020)

Moinsen wann sind die Karpfenläuse weg wenn es kälter wird oder haben die Forellen   die Läuse das ganze Jahr


----------



## Mark-->HH (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich nehme an, der Befall schleicht sich mit den fallenden Temperaturen aus. Aber die befallenen Fische brauchen sicherlich ein wenig Zeit zum Berappeln. Ganz genau weiß ich es aber auch nicht.


----------



## Benche (1. Oktober 2020)

bin in 3 Wochen wieder oben, hoffen wir das Ringköbing nicht noch zum Risikogebiet erklärt wird.


----------



## Toto2304 (1. Oktober 2020)

@Benche ich fahre in 2 Wochen zum 17.10. nach Hvide Sande. Über die Seite des dänischen Gesundheitsministerium oder so Staten Serum Institut kann man immer die aktuellen Zahlen für die Regionen sehen. Wird täglich um 14 aktualisiert.
Also bei den Zahlen da wird es eher nicht zum Risikogebiet. Eher macht Dänemark wieder die Grenzen zu Deutschland zu. Was ich aber nicht glaube.


----------



## Mark-->HH (2. Oktober 2020)

Interessanter ist eher, was unser AA, BMG und BMI als Risikogebiet ansehen. Denn erst dann hast du unter Umständen Probleme mit deinem Arbeitgeber, wenn du nach deinem Dänemark-Urlaub noch 14 Tage Quarantäne hängst. Die Liste kannst auch auf der Website des RKI einsehen.

Was die Grenze angeht, hast du natürlich recht. Aber von einem landesweiten Lockdown sind beide Staaten hoffentlich noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Toto2304 (2. Oktober 2020)

Die Zahlen Inder Region sind weit unter der 50 und daher können auch unsere Institutionen ich so einfach ein Risikogebiet draus machen.

Und die 14 Tage kann man ja mit dem Test verkürzen sollte es im Reisezeitraum zu einem Risikogebiet werden. 
Meine Frau und ich haben es mit unseren AG geklärt das falls es so kommen sollte wir keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Mark-->HH (2. Oktober 2020)

Das ist schön lesen mit den Fallzahlen.  Ich war schon ein wenig besorgt, ob ich in einer Woche fahren kann. Dann wärme ich die Forellen schon mal eine Woche an bis du ankommst.   

Mein Arbeitgeber zum Beispiel würde mir u. U. das Gehalt für die Quarantänezeit streichen, wenn ich wissentlich in ein Risikogebiet fahre.  Daher meine Vorwarnung und der Hinweis auf die deutschen Ämter bezüglich Risikogebiete.


----------



## Toto2304 (2. Oktober 2020)

Weiß ja nicht ob das erlaubt ist hier mit dem Link aber da kann man immer um 14 Uhr die aktuellen Zahlen sehen.
SSI

ich habe heute erfahren das wir durch Schleswig Holstein nur durchfahren dürfen. Offiziell darf ich nicht mal bei Angeljoe Wattwürmer holen etc. Scandinavian Park auch Tabu.

Nur zum Tanken, Kaffee holen und Kaffee wegbringen dürfen wir anhalten. Ach ja unsere Hunde dürfen auch mal raus am Parkplatz.


----------



## anschmu (4. Oktober 2020)

Moin , mein Freund war letzte Woche oben und hat am Donnerstag abgebrochen , weil kein Fisch beißt . Im Stampevej 8 gerade mal eine Trutte verhaftet . Obwohl genug Besatz gemacht wurde , jeden Tag  zwichen 2o und 40 Kilo . Aber die Laus beutelt die Tiere doch arg . Nehme an,  das die Laus den Winter nicht übersteht , aber ich habe auch wenig aussagekräftiges über die Lebensdauer des Parasiten gefunden , halt nur Pauschalinfos . 
Na egal werde nächstes Jahr im April mal wieder für ne Woche buchen und mein Gülck versuchen !


----------



## SFVNOR (4. Oktober 2020)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , mein Freund war letzte Woche oben und hat am Donnerstag abgebrochen , weil kein Fisch beißt . Im Stampevej 8 gerade mal eine Trutte verhaftet . Obwohl genug Besatz gemacht wurde , jeden Tag  zwichen 2o und 40 Kilo . Aber die Laus beutelt die Tiere doch arg . Nehme an,  das die Laus den Winter nicht übersteht , aber ich habe auch wenig aussagekräftiges über die Lebensdauer des Parasiten gefunden , halt nur Pauschalinfos .
> Na egal werde nächstes Jahr im April mal wieder für ne Woche buchen und mein Gülck versuchen !



Moin Anschmu,
Das Problem ist ja nicht nur an den Forellenseen in DK bekannt. 
Ich habe wie auch Du mal gegoogelt, Wikipedia, etc. und der Befall der Parasiten sind nicht nur auf Forellen fokustiert sondern auf alle Fischarten die in geschlossenen Gewässern heimisch sind (auch Besatzfische wie Forellen, Karpfen, Welse, Hechte, etc.) und auch das Brackwasser mit einem unterem Salzwassergehalt kann ein Hot Spot sein. 
Leider steht nirgendwo geschrieben ob dieser Befall nur im Sommer oder frühen Herbst vorkommt und ob bei kälteren Temperaturen die Fische den Parasiten loswerden. Dann sind die Fische aber offentsichtlich geschädigt und ich würde den Fisch nicht wirklich verarbeiten wollen, essen. Ich würde den Fisch dann entnehmen und entsorgen. 
Vielleicht ist ja hier jemand im Forum der etwas mehr Licht in das Thema bringen kann ?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## anschmu (4. Oktober 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Anschmu,
> Das Problem ist ja nicht nur an den Forellenseen in DK bekannt.
> Ich habe wie auch Du mal gegoogelt, Wikipedia, etc. und der Befall der Parasiten sind nicht nur auf Forellen fokustiert sondern auf alle Fischarten die in geschlossenen Gewässern heimisch sind (auch Besatzfische wie Forellen, Karpfen, Welse, Hechte, etc.) und auch das Brackwasser mit einem unterem Salzwassergehalt kann ein Hot Spot sein.
> Leider steht nirgendwo geschrieben ob dieser Befall nur im Sommer oder frühen Herbst vorkommt und ob bei kälteren Temperaturen die Fische den Parasiten loswerden. Dann sind die Fische aber offentsichtlich geschädigt und ich würde den Fisch nicht wirklich verarbeiten wollen, essen. Ich würde den Fisch dann entnehmen und entsorgen.
> ...


Moin . So wie ich das verstanden habe kann man sie wohl verzehren . Sind nur geschwächt und dadurch dünner als normal . Dadurch das sie weniger fressen ! 
Weiß aber auch nicht , ob der Parasit nur auf der Haut oder vielleicht auf im Fleisch sitz . Habe ich noch nichts drüber gefunden .


----------



## XL31 (4. Oktober 2020)

Leider steht nirgendwo geschrieben ob dieser Befall nur im Sommer oder frühen Herbst vorkommt und ob bei kälteren Temperaturen die Fische den Parasiten loswerden. Dann sind die Fische aber offentsichtlich geschädigt und ich würde den Fisch nicht wirklich verarbeiten wollen, essen. Ich würde den Fisch dann entnehmen und entsorgen.
Vielleicht ist ja hier jemand im Forum der etwas mehr Licht in das Thema bringen kann ?
Gruß,
Stefan
[/QUOTE]

Hallo Stefan,
bei meinem letzten Besuch am OX habe ich Henrick (Betreiter) auf die Problematik angesprochen. Laut seiner Aukunft kam es durch die hohen Wassertemperaturen zu einer extremen Vermehrung der Karpfenlaus. Nur die letzte Generation und derem Eier überleben den Winter. Bei kalten Wassertemperaturen (Dezember bis März) sollen die Fische fast frei von den Karpfenläusen sein. Hier plant Henrick den OX komplett abzulassen und der gesamten Komplex mit Brennkalk zu behandeln. Hierdurch sollen alle verblieben Karpfenläuse und deren Eier abgetötet werden. Die entnommenen Fische sollen separat behandelt werden. Er vermutet, dass die Karpfenlaus hauptsächlich durch die eingesetzten Graskarpfen mit eingeschleppt wurde.
V.G.


----------



## Benche (3. November 2020)

Waren ja vor 2 Wochen oben, waren aber tatsächlich nur einmal Lodbjerg Hede. Uns war es einfach zu voll an den Seen. Oxriver haste kaum nen Parkplatz bekommen, selbst Stampevej 8 war belegt, egal wo man hin gefahren ist , es schien die Angelwoche gewesen zu sein.


----------



## anschmu (25. Dezember 2020)

Hallo . 
Wünsche allen hier eine schöne besinnliche Weihnacht und ein gesundes Neues Jahr !
Bleibt Gesund - wir sehen uns In Dänemark am Teich ! 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mark-->HH (27. Dezember 2020)

Hey ho, wünsch ebenfalls ein Frohes Fest gehabt zu haben!


----------



## Mark-->HH (31. Dezember 2020)

So denn, Leute: ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch, knæk og bræk und vor allem ein gesundes neues Jahr. Der letzte Wunsch war ja sonst irgendwie immer ein Standard-Larifari, aber einen ernsteren Wunsch kann man dieser Tage ja kaum noch äußern... passt auf euch und andere auf und bis 2021 (hoffentlich dann wieder in DK).


----------



## DKNoob (28. Mai 2021)

IHN VIRUS KLICK MICH

AN FAST ALLEN FORELLENTEICHEN IN DÄNEMARK MUSS DAS KOMPLETTE ANGELZEUCHS  DESINFIZIERT WERDEN.ERKUNDIGT EUCH BEI EUREN LIEBLINGSEEN.


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Mai 2021)

DKNoob schrieb:


> IHN VIRUS
> 
> AN FAST ALLEN FORELLENTEICHEN IN DÄNEMARK MUSS DAS KOMPLETTE ANGELZEUCHS  DESINFIZIERT WERDEN.ERKUNDIGT EUCH BEI EUREN LIEBLINGSEEN.


Hi DKNoob 
Was möchtest Du uns damit sagen ? Was ist ein speziell IHN Virus ? Wo ist die kann man es nachlesen ?
Vielen Dank für ein konstruktive  Rückmelddung,
Stefan


----------



## DKNoob (28. Mai 2021)

klick auf den link.ihn virus ist verlinkt  .
der virus ist ungefährlich für den menschen und zu 100%tödlich für salmoniden.

dänischer sportfischerverband klick mich.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. Mai 2021)

Hier haben wir auch noch eine Meldung zum Thema gefunden:








						Fischseuche in Nordschleswig nachgewiesen
					

Forellen in einer Fischzucht in Bülderup-Bau haben sich mit der Fischseuche IHN infiziert. Dies ist der zweite Ausbruch der Krankheit innerhalb einer Woche.




					www.nordschleswiger.dk


----------



## DKNoob (28. Mai 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Hier haben wir auch noch eine Meldung zum Thema gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hatte ich schon oben verlinkt ist das selbe. aber macht nix.doppelt hält besser.es sind schon 2 zuchtanlagen unter quarantäne und von 2forellenseen die von dort fisch bezogen haben sind schon geschlossen .erst einmal für 14 tage. dazu gibt es schon an vielen put and take seen schüsseln mit desinfektionsmittel und  spritzpumpen mit desinfektionsmittel..es muss alles desinfiziert werden wenn man die seen betritt. ruten rollen schnur haken spoons kescher hakenlöser und so weiter. macht euch auch noch vor ort schlau und helft mit das der virus sich nicht weiter ausbreitet.
https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/lystf...p0nXj0D1fhsIE95W_FXS1rLS-58YRdvP7hZg6NzTWhsqE Dänischer sportfischerverband äussert sich dazu.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. Mai 2021)

DKNoob schrieb:


> hatte ich schon oben verlinkt ist das selbe. aber macht nix.doppelt hält besser.es sind schon 2 zuchtanlagen unter quarantäne und von 2forellenseen die von dort fisch bezogen haben sind schon geschlossen .erst einmal für 14 tage. dazu gibt es schon an vielen put and take seen schüsseln mit desinfektionsmittel und  spritzpumpen mit desinfektionsmittel..es muss alles desinfiziert werden wenn man die seen betritt. ruten rollen schnur haken spoons kescher hakenlöser und so weiter. macht euch auch noch vor ort schlau und helft mit das der virus sich nicht weiter ausbreitet.
> https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/lystf...p0nXj0D1fhsIE95W_FXS1rLS-58YRdvP7hZg6NzTWhsqE Dänischer sportfischerverband äussert sich dazu.


Ah, stimmt. Hatte die Verlinkung nicht angeklickt  Werdr unserr Freunde in Terkelsbøl mal fragen, wie es dort aussieht. Eine Verbreitung wäre echt übel…


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. Mai 2021)

Das Thema *IHN* hat leider ein eigenes Thema verdient!
Siehe hier 
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...-ausgebrochenen-forellenkrankheit-inn.353107/


----------



## DKNoob (12. Juli 2021)

so mein lieblings see in dänemark wurde als IHN frei deklariert .

Klittens Put and Take ist absofort wieder beangelbar.


----------



## ManiPike (26. Juli 2021)

Hallo ihr Petrijünger,

wie steht es um die P&T rund um den Ringkøbing Fjord?

Welche Köder gehen akutell am besten?

Danke euch!!!


----------



## jürgeng. (27. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es irgendwelche Informationen, wie sich die Karpfenlausplage des letzten Jahres  in den Forellenseen entwickelt hat?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juli 2021)

falls jemand Ambitionen hat, nicht nur Fische zu fangen
bin ich zufällig drauf gestoßen4


			https://www.immobilienscout24.de/expose/69665380?referrer=EXPO_RELATED_EXPOSE#/


----------



## anschmu (23. September 2021)

Moin. 
Bin die Woche mal wieder am Fjord und mache mit 4 Freunden die Teiche unsicher . Leider ist durch das warme Wetter der letzten Wochen das Forellenangeln sehr mühsam 
Man hört von allen Anglern an den Teichen nur , das sehr wenig gefangen wird .Sind überall an Teichen nur lange Gesichter zusehen .
Wir waren in No am Stampevej 8 und am Bjerrelysee , alles mit wenig Fisch . Nicht zu vergleichen mit den April und Mai Fängen vor Corona . 
Da heute das Wetter nicht mitspielt -Sturm und Regen seit 7h früh , werden wir mal einen Pooltag einlegen . 
In Bjerrely haben wir den neuen Besitzer und seine Frau kennen gelernt , sehr nette junge Leute . Dirk hat schon einiges am Teich erneuert und weitere gute Plätze angelegt. 
Die gesamte Anlage ist super gepflegt , was sich natürlich auch auf die Besucherzahl auswirkt . Auch ist er von den Bioforellen wieder auf Normalbesatz zurück gegangen . Das Krautproblem hat er schon ganz bis sehr gut in den Griff bekommen .
Waren 2 x dort zum Angeln und haben auch die eine oder andere Forelle verhaften können . Beim 2.mal ist mir eine 65er am Sbiro gelandet . Die anderen waren alle zwischen 35 und 45 cm lang.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. September 2021)

Bjerrely habe ich mal als Jungangler mit meinem Vater besucht. Ist bestimmt schon 30 Jahre her. Gab einen Fisch, meine ich mich zu erinnern. Und ein paar Fehlbisse. Die Lage und der See ans sich fand ich schon früher sehr snprechend. 
Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## Mark-->HH (24. September 2021)

Bjerrely wollte ich auch schon immer mal hin. War mir bisher aber immer zu weit. Wenn der jetzt so gehypet wird, spare ich mir das vielleicht dann aber doch erstmal. Oder ist es da wirklich so krass schön? Neugierig bin ich ja schon irgendwie...

Aber noch was anderes: wir fahren ja erst im Oktober los. Muss man wegen der IHN-Geschichte eigentlich immer noch an jedem See sein ganzes Gerät mit Desinfektionsspray eindieseln oder wurde das wieder abgeschafft?  Ist mir gerade nicht ganz klar.


----------



## anschmu (24. September 2021)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Bjerrely wollte ich auch schon immer mal hin. War mir bisher aber immer zu weit. Wenn der jetzt so gehypet wird, spare ich mir das vielleicht dann aber doch erstmal. Oder ist es da wirklich so krass schön? Neugierig bin ich ja schon irgendwie...
> 
> Aber noch was anderes: wir fahren ja erst im Oktober los. Muss man wegen der IHN-Geschichte eigentlich immer noch an jedem See sein ganzes Gerät mit Desinfektionsspray eindieseln oder wurde das wieder abgeschafft?  Ist mir gerade nicht ganz klar.


Hey Mark !
Mein Tipp für dich ist : Fahr einfach mal hin , du wirst begeistert sein ! Ist von Lodberghede ca.  45min . Ich besuche ihn regelmäßig seit über 25 und bin immer wieder neu begeistert . Erlebe nun den 3. Bessitzer und jeder von denen hat etwas positives verschönert !
Wir waren heute mal am Sondervig Put & take , dort steht noch ein Behälter und Kübel zur Desinfektion . 
In No und am Bjerrely wird das nicht verlangt . Ich glaube , das hängt mit dem jeweiligen Zucht/Zulieferer zusammen .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## porscher (3. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Dänemarkfreunde! Ich habe eine spezielle Frage zum Forellenteich in Sondervig. Nun ist der Teich bekanntlich oft überlaufen und es wird in der Hauptzeit 3 mal die woche besetzt. Aber wie fängt man dort am erfolgreichsten bei normalen forellentemperaturen? Im sommer beim warmen wasser ist es noch eine andere geschichte. Was sind eure erfahrungen? Eher spoon, gummi und kleine wobbler? Oder klassisch mit wurm, powerbait und bienenmaden? Welche ecken und tiefen? Bin mal gespannt was hier an feedback zusammen kommt. Beangelt ihr den teich in aargab grundsätzlich anders als den in sondervig?


----------



## Mark-->HH (4. Oktober 2021)

Moinsen,
vorausgeschickt sei Folgendes: meine Erfahrungswerte sind Corona sein Dank ein Jahr alt. Vielleicht hat sich ja was geändert - glaube ich aber eher nicht.

 In Söndervig sind die Topstellen im Allgemeinen ganz vorne an der Aussichtsplattform links und rechts davon (und mit zunehmenden Abstand  quasi abnehmend in der Fängigkeit) und im hinteren Teil die letzte Gerade und deren Ecken. Wobei ich finde, dass es in Söndervig keine wirklich schlechte Ecke gibt - ich habe schon überall gefangen (oder eben auch nicht ^^). Ich achte ganz gerne auf den Wind, in meinen Augen hilft das bei der Orientierung. Tiefe ist auch so eine Sache, da der Tümpel soweit ich weiß ~ 2m max. Tiefe hat. Das hält die Auswahl recht gering.
Bei den Ködern ist es individuell, finde ich: jeder hat so seine Lieblingsköder - und die fangen auch gut, weil sie ja auch dementsprechend oft an der Angel hängen. Für mich ist Paste der Foreverköder, aber auch Spoon bringt in meinen Augen was. Nur ist Paste so herrlich vielseitig - schleppen, auftreibend, den Rand abklopfen, einfach mal mitten in den Teich feuern... ich finde gelb/schwarz, grün/schwarz meist gut, aber das ist Tagesform. Der Spezialtipp in Söndervig ist vielleicht den Rand abzuklopfen - und ich meine* den Rand*. Max. 50cm vom Ufer weg langsam entlang zuppeln, das bringt erstaunlich viel. Weit draußen fange ich persönlich nicht so viel - aber wie gesagt - allerdings feuere ich auch nicht die ganze Zeit raus... 
Ich bin gespannt, wie die anderen den See so beangeln.

Mit Aargab meinst du Klittens? Da sind meine Methoden letztlich die selben, nur die Stellen sind andere.


----------



## porscher (9. Oktober 2021)

So gleich ist abfahrt richtung sondervig. Werde mal von dort berichten.


----------



## porscher (9. Oktober 2021)

So heute nach 8,5 stunden fahrt für knapp 600km gut in sondervig angekommen. Top wetter. 15 grad und sonne.


----------



## porscher (10. Oktober 2021)

Kurzer Abstecher ohne zu angeln in sondervig.


----------



## DKNoob (10. Oktober 2021)

porscher schrieb:


> Kurzer Abstecher ohne zu angeln in sondervig.


90 kronen für 2std ist jetzt normal.. fast überall so aber umrechnen können die auch nicht.15 euronen ist schon happig.dann lieber 90 kronen gg


----------



## anschmu (10. Oktober 2021)

porscher schrieb:


> Kurzer Abstecher ohne zu angeln in sondervig.


Moin, was ist da los keine Angler am Teich


----------



## porscher (10. Oktober 2021)

Gerade ab 16 uhr 2 stunden in sondervig geangelt. Fisch ist reichlich drin. Gefangen wurde fast nix. 95% der leute haben nix gefangen. Es wird nur passiv gefangen. Auf spoon und gummi nicht mal nachläufer. *habe mal die aktuellen preise drangehangen. Das wasser ist aber noch immer zu warm.*


----------



## Eggi 1 (10. Oktober 2021)

Die Preise sind ja schon fast unverschämt.
Für 15,- € bekomme ich hier eine Halbtageskarte und die Fangquote ist hier auch nicht schlechter 
als in Dänemark.


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Oktober 2021)

Eggi 1 schrieb:


> Die Preise sind ja schon fast unverschämt.
> Für 15,- € bekomme ich hier eine Halbtageskarte und die Fangquote ist hier auch nicht schlechter
> als in Dänemark.



Na klar, zu Hause ist alles besser. 
Vielleicht schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, dass in Dänemark ein anderes Einkommensverhältnis herrscht?


----------



## Mark-->HH (11. Oktober 2021)

...mal abgesehen vom "nix fangen" im Moment wird einem in Dänemark auch eine ganz anderes Angeln geboten. Wenn ich hier in Deutschland für 15.- den halben Tag angle, muss ich den Fang z.T. im Kescher suchen. 400gr.-Fische fängt man in DK eher selten. Und, jetzt wird's überraschend - die großen Biester sind im Einkauf teurer. Hinzu kommen in vielen Anlagen zusätzliche Annehmlichkeiten, die auch gewartet / bezahlt werden wollen. z.B. der Kaffee in Klittens für umme (wenn es den noch gibt) inklusive gratis Wlan. Weiß nicht, ob der Preis nicht doch gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2021)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> ...mal abgesehen vom "nix fangen" im Moment wird einem in Dänemark auch eine ganz anderes Angeln geboten. Wenn ich hier in Deutschland für 15.- den halben Tag angle, muss ich den Fang z.T. im Kescher suchen. 400gr.-Fische fängt man in DK eher selten. Und, jetzt wird's überraschend - die großen Biester sind im Einkauf teurer. Hinzu kommen in vielen Anlagen zusätzliche Annehmlichkeiten, die auch gewartet / bezahlt werden wollen. z.B. der Kaffee in Klittens für umme (wenn es den noch gibt) inklusive gratis Wlan.


nunja  ich sagmal so 35 kronen pro kilo inklusive lieferung ist ok.aber kennt ihr überhaupt den momentanen umrechnungsfaktor?1€-7,44 kronen.ich rechne immer 7,40.. dann teilt mal die 90 kronen durch 7,4 dann seid ihr ca bei 12,16€ finde den fehler.anders wird es bei 4 std 20,27€ ich bin kein erbsenzähler.. aber es gibt leute die gehen jeden tag nur 2std angeln....die zahlen immer drauf. ich zahle nur mit kronen ...und nicht jeder teich hat wlan und kaffee und kekse für umme .. und ja ist noch umsonnst.ich war 14 tage am klittens angeln und hab ca. 50stk mitgenommen.  mittlerweile kontrollieren bjarne und jonny die angler...es wurden auch schon einige so genannten angler der anlage verwiesen.. entweder nix bezahlt oder haben mal ebend um einige stunden überzogen.finde ich top das die das jetzt machen..nicht jeden tag aber des öfteren.


----------



## porscher (11. Oktober 2021)

Heute wurde in sondervig schon um 9.30 uhr besetzt. Es gab um 8 uhr keinen freien parkplatz mehr.


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2021)

porscher schrieb:


> Heute wurde in sondervig schon um 9.30 uhr besetzt. Es gab um 8 uhr keinen freien parkplatz mehr.


ist aber normal zur zeit. egal wo du angeln gehst.  die leute haben halt wegen corona umgebucht.ich war bis zum 2.10 da und ich muss dir sagen jeder forellenteich ist aus allen nähten geplatzt.warte nächstes jahr .ab wenn das lalandia in sondervig öffnet.ich glaube die haben hinter lalandia gefühlte 400 hütten gebaut.was denkt ihr wie voll das an den teichen wird?


----------



## Mark-->HH (11. Oktober 2021)

DKNoob schrieb:


> nunja  ich sagmal so 35 kronen pro kilo inklusive lieferung ist ok.aber kennt ihr überhaupt den momentanen umrechnungsfaktor?1€-7,44 kronen.ich rechne immer 7,40.. dann teilt mal die 90 kronen durch 7,4 dann seid ihr ca bei 12,16€ finde den fehler.anders wird es bei 4 std 20,27€ ich bin kein erbsenzähler.. aber es gibt leute die gehen jeden tag nur 2std angeln....die zahlen immer drauf. ich zahle nur mit kronen ...und nicht jeder teich hat wlan und kaffee und kekse für umme .. und ja ist noch umsonnst.ich war 14 tage am klittens angeln und hab ca. 50stk mitgenommen.  mittlerweile kontrollieren bjarne und jonny die angler...es wurden auch schon einige so genannten angler der anlage verwiesen.. entweder nix bezahlt oder haben mal ebend um einige stunden überzogen.finde ich top das die das jetzt machen..nicht jeden tag aber des öfteren.


Haste natürlich recht - es wird ja aber auch niemand gezwungen, in €uro zu bezahlen. Und einen Taschenrechner hat jedes Handy. Da kann man sich ja anpassen.

Mir geht es aber eher um den allgemeinen Vergleich: sicherlich gibt's in Deutschland den einen oder anderen vergleichbaren Großforellenteich, bei den meisten Anlagen wird aber eher die Räuchergröße besetzt. Außerdem - ich muss da allerdings deutlich sagen, dass ich die Teiche in MEINER Umgebung meine - sind die Forellenseen in D auch ohne Wlan und Kaffee schlechter ausgestattet als die Seen um Söndervig herum (Schlachtplatz, Klo; fließend Wasser, ausreichende Mengen an Mülleimer --> Sauberkeit und und und). Dazu kommt dann noch die Beutegröße. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, die Preise halten die zweibeinigen Kormorane ein wenig auf Abstand (schaut sie euch in Hvide Sande an, wenn Makrele und Hering da ist. Vom Umgang mit dem Tier ganz zu schweigen). Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Ich will ja nicht verhehlen, dass die Betreiber auch verdienen wollen und nicht knapp kalkulieren. Ich finde die Preise jedenfalls halbwegs ok, wenn man unser Hobby überhaupt mit Geld gegenrechnen sollte. Wem das zu teuer ist, kann ja 1 Euro teure Wattwürmer in der Nordsee an die Krabben und knapp maßige Flundern verfüttern... ein Schelm, wer Arges dabei denkt. Oder macht eben bei diesem kaputten Heringsschlachtfest bar jeder Ethik mit. Da gibt's dann ja auch was für's Geld.

Wir sehen uns im (Forellen-)Puff in DK.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich sag es jetzt mal etwas böse: Wenn ihr die Kosten für die Lizenzen immer umrechnet in das Ergebnis, dann habt ihr so oder so das falsche Hobby! Gekaufte Regenbogner beim Händler Eures Vertrauens sind in 98% der Falle günstiger im Kilopreis!


----------



## porscher (11. Oktober 2021)

Gerade zurück aus sondervig.4 stunden lang alles probiert. Es ging nix. Dafür dem nachbarn beim keschern geholfen. Es kam eine forelle von 7.8 kg raus. Ein absoluter ausnahmefisch.


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2021)

porscher schrieb:


> Gerade zurück aus sondervig.4 stunden lang alles probiert. Es ging nix. Dafür dem nachbarn beim keschern geholfen. Es kam eine forelle von 7.8 kg raus. Ein absoluter ausnahmefisch.


FAHR NACH KLITTENS PUT AND TAKE GEH AN DEN GROSSENSEE GANZ NACH OBEN  DA FÄNGST DU DEINEN FISCH. ganz langsam an der krautkante entlang schleppen grün/schwarz läuft.     und kleiner tip für die gemeinschafft.wer sich für FTM Tubertini Ruten Thundertrout intressiert... 4m.. 5-15gramm wurfgewicht  oder 15-30gramm wurfgewicht bekommt die ruten bei harald nyborg(das ist eine baumarktkette in dänemark)  für unschlagbare 100 kronen pro rute...nächster baumarkt wäre skjern.  wer sich dafür intressiert einfach online bei den baumarkt nach schauen.. ich hatte mich schon eingedeckt.thundertrout klick mich an. ich hoffe ich darf das verlinken.. auch einige ul ruten zb die ftm virus viking ul 8... 2-8 gramm wurfgewicht für 100 kronen.wie gesagt wenn ich das nicht posten darf dann bitte den link löschen..aber für die forellenangler die zur zeit in dänemark sind ist das angebot sehr intressant.

edit:ich kann euch leider nicht sagen wie lange das angebot gültig bleibt.exestiert aber schon ca 4 wochen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ich sag es jetzt mal etwas böse: Wenn ihr die Kosten für die Lizenzen immer umrechnet in das Ergebnis, dann habt ihr so oder so das falsche Hobby! Gekaufte Regenbogner beim Händler Eures Vertrauens sind in 98% der Falle günstiger im Kilopreis!


Ja Meeforellenschreck,
da bin ich absolut bei Dir, aber das ist die neue Generation Angler. Kaffee und Wlan am Forellenpuff , junge junge was hat das noch mir Angeln zu tuen. Am Besten noch den ganzen Tag beim Angel daddeln und nebenbei auf den Proppen gucken, ja die sind Super Geil..... aber muss ja jeder wissen, wie es sein "Hobby" praktiziert


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja Meeforellenschreck,
> da bin ich absolut bei Dir, aber das ist die neue Generation Angler. Kaffee und Wlan am Forellenpuff , junge junge was hat das noch mir Angeln zu tuen. Am Besten noch den ganzen Tag beim Angel daddeln und nebenbei auf den Proppen gucken, ja die sind Super Geil..... aber muss ja jeder wissen, wie es sein "Hobby" praktiziert


also meine frau geniesst den kostenlosen  kaffee und die kekse und auch das kostenlose wlan. man darf nicht immer nur an den angler denken(man hat vieleicht auch mal die frau dabei) .. einfach mal über den horizont hinaus schauen.ich selber habe immer mein bier bei..aber
 youst my 2cents.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. Oktober 2021)

Ja alles Gut, jeder so wie er mag und kann, hinter dem Horizont geht es weiter .......


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Oktober 2021)

Eggi 1 schrieb:


> Die Preise sind ja schon fast unverschämt.
> Für 15,- € bekomme ich hier eine Halbtageskarte und die Fangquote ist hier auch nicht schlechter
> als in Dänemark.



Es wird ja niemand gezwungen an den Teichen zu fischen, und im Vergleich mit manch Angelteich in meiner Umgebung sind das schon tolle Anlagen, teilweise sogar mit Spielplatz für die Kleinen.
Auch die Schlachtpltätze und die Sanitärenanlagen sind nicht zu verachten, beim Teich um der Ecke gibt es ein Dixi und keinen Schlachtplatz.
Wenn ich in Urlaub fahre dann will ich den genießen und dann zahl ich das gern, klar wollen die Betreiber verdienen nur zum Spaß werden sie die Anlagen nicht betreiben.
Und ja die Wattwürmer für die Brandung werden auch gekauft schließlich kann man ein Hobby nicht mit Geld aufwiegen.
Wenn man eine Kosten/Nutzenrechnung aufstellt und Geld verdienen will dann ist es kein Hobby mehr sondern Arbeit.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Eggi 1 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe hier ja nur meine persönliche Meinung kundgetan.
Natürlich kann jeder seine Kohle ausgeben wie und wo er mag.


----------



## Mark-->HH (12. Oktober 2021)

DKNoob schrieb:


> also meine frau geniesst den kostenlosen  kaffee und die kekse und auch das kostenlose wlan. man darf nicht immer nur an den angler denken(man hat vieleicht auch mal die frau dabei) .. einfach mal über den horizont hinaus schauen.ich selber habe immer mein bier bei..aber
> youst my 2cents.


Ebent. UND es ist halt marktwirtschaftlicher Vorteil. Kann man nutzen, muss man nicht. Ich persönlich nutze bei meinem Handy schon mobile Daten und daddel trotzdem nicht beim Angeln... aber da ist jeder Jeck ja anders. Und ne Tass Kaff (wie dass bei uns heißt) passt auch immer. Das mit dem Bier ist für mich meist problematisch, da mein Auto zwar im Zweifel den Weg auch allein nach Hause findet, aber die Sherriffs meistens nur auf echt dänische Fahnen gut zu sprechen sind. 
Die man riechen kann, finden sie meist sch...



> Ja Meeforellenschreck,
> da bin ich absolut bei Dir, aber das ist die neue Generation Angler. Kaffee und Wlan am Forellenpuff , junge junge was hat das noch mir Angeln zu tuen. Am Besten noch den ganzen Tag beim Angel daddeln und nebenbei auf den Proppen gucken, ja die sind Super Geil..... aber muss ja jeder wissen, wie es sein "Hobby" praktiziert


Ich lehne mich ohne persönliches Kennenlernen mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass wir beide ein Handy beim Angeln dabei haben (und im Zweifel ganz froh über einen guten Empfang sind) und sicherlich auch schon vorher mal beim Angeln Käffchen hatten. Das geht sicherlich uns beiden so. Auch wenn zwischen uns ~15 Jahre liegen (wenn ich deinen Nickname richtig deute).   Also, sooooo neu kann die Generation ja wohl nicht sein... 


Eggi 1 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier ja nur meine persönliche Meinung kundgetan.
> Natürlich kann jeder seine Kohle ausgeben wie und wo er mag.


Sehe ich auch so. Ich finde halt, gerade wenn es um die Preisgestaltung geht, ist man als Kunde recht schnell mit dem Gefühl der Überteuerung bei der Hand. Dass das für uns Hobby und Urlaub ist, aber für die Betreiber Einkommen, muss man trotzdem sehen. Glaube zwar nicht, dass die sich jede Nacht vor Hunger in den Schlaf weinen, aber zur Heilsarmee müssen sie ja auch nicht gehören. Und wir wissen alle: billiger wird so schnell nichts von alleine...


----------



## DKNoob (12. Oktober 2021)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Ebent. UND es ist halt marktwirtschaftlicher Vorteil. Kann man nutzen, muss man nicht. Ich persönlich nutze bei meinem Handy schon mobile Daten und daddel trotzdem nicht beim Angeln... aber da ist jeder Jeck ja anders. Und ne Tass Kaff (wie dass bei uns heißt) passt auch immer. Das mit dem Bier ist für mich meist problematisch, da mein Auto zwar im Zweifel den Weg auch allein nach Hause findet, aber die Sherriffs meistens nur auf echt dänische Fahnen gut zu sprechen sind. Die man riechen kann, finden sie meist sch...


jetzt weisst du auch warum meine frau kaffee trinkt.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. Oktober 2021)

Zu meine ganzen Vorpostern
1. Ich gehe immer OHNE Frau/Freundin fischen, die stört dabei meistens nur   !
2. Wer zu viel Kaffee trinkt "muss" zu oft, das hält mich vom fischen ab! 
3. Bier kommt bei mir eigentlich erst als "Feierabendbier" nach dem Fischen zum Einsatz
4. Guter Handyempfang für den Notfall ist sicher was Gutes und Schönes...aber hat nicht zwingend was mit WLAN zu tuen


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Oktober 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Zu meine ganzen Vorpostern
> 1. Ich gehe immer OHNE Frau/Freundin fischen, die stört dabei meistens nur  !
> 2. Wer zu viel Kaffee trinkt "muss" zu oft, das hält mich vom fischen ab!
> 3. Bier kommt bei mir eigentlich erst als "Feierabendbier" nach dem Fischen zum Einsatz
> 4. Guter Handyempfang für den Notfall ist sicher was Gutes und Schönes...aber hat nicht zwingende was mit WLAN zu tuen



Da bin ich bei Dir  

Gruß Frank


----------



## anschmu (16. Oktober 2021)

Moin .
Wie sieht denn aus  mit den Fängen in den letzten Tagen?
Ich will am 6. Noch mal ne Woche hoch und hoffe etwas mehr als im September zu fangen!


----------



## Double2004 (19. Oktober 2021)

DKNoob schrieb:


> FAHR NACH KLITTENS PUT AND TAKE GEH AN DEN GROSSENSEE GANZ NACH OBEN  DA FÄNGST DU DEINEN FISCH. ganz langsam an der krautkante entlang schleppen grün/schwarz läuft.     und kleiner tip für die gemeinschafft.wer sich für FTM Tubertini Ruten Thundertrout intressiert... 4m.. 5-15gramm wurfgewicht  oder 15-30gramm wurfgewicht bekommt die ruten bei harald nyborg(das ist eine baumarktkette in dänemark)  für unschlagbare 100 kronen pro rute...nächster baumarkt wäre skjern.  wer sich dafür intressiert einfach online bei den baumarkt nach schauen.. ich hatte mich schon eingedeckt.thundertrout klick mich an. ich hoffe ich darf das verlinken.. auch einige ul ruten zb die ftm virus viking ul 8... 2-8 gramm wurfgewicht für 100 kronen.wie gesagt wenn ich das nicht posten darf dann bitte den link löschen..aber für die forellenangler die zur zeit in dänemark sind ist das angebot sehr intressant.
> 
> edit:ich kann euch leider nicht sagen wie lange das angebot gültig bleibt.exestiert aber schon ca 4 wochen.


Danke für den tollen Tipp. War heute bei Harald Nyborg in Odense....die haben auch über die aktuellen Angebote hinaus extrem attraktive Preise!

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Erikschorle (25. Oktober 2021)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin .
> Wie sieht denn aus  mit den Fängen in den letzten Tagen?
> Ich will am 6. Noch mal ne Woche hoch und hoffe etwas mehr als im September zu fangen!


Moinsen,
Ich bin letzte Woche vor Ort gewesen .
Ich bin viel herumgefahren und kann berichten,dass  an allen  besuchten Teichen gefangen wurde, mal mehr mal weniger.
Am besten lief es für mich in Munkbro ,Loch Nees und in Filskov. 
Die größte Forelle  im Urlaub,mit 6,5 kg  konnte ich in Munkbro  überlisten.
Zusammenfassend  war  es noch immer nicht ganz  einfach die Fische ans Band zu kriegen,mit viel ausprobieren war es jedoch möglich seine Fische zu fangen


----------



## anschmu (30. Oktober 2021)

Moin . So nächsten Samstag geht es noch mal ne Woche nach Sondervig . Mal schauen wie die Wetterlage ist . Ruten sind fertig . Ich hoffe zwei-dreimal los zu können um noch ein Paar Trutten verhaften zukönnen .


----------



## jürgeng. (4. November 2021)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin . So nächsten Samstag geht es noch mal ne Woche nach Sondervig . Mal schauen wie die Wetterlage ist . Ruten sind fertig . Ich hoffe zwei-dreimal los zu können um noch ein Paar Trutten verhaften zukönnen .



Hi,
wir sind Ende September auch oben gewesen und auch mal durch Sondervig gefahren und haben uns erschreckt, was da abgeht. 
Ein riesiger Betonklotz wird da gebaut, ein neues Erlebnisbad von Lalandia, dahinter Richtung Golfplatz Ferienhäuser, die eher optisch die Bezeichnung Kasernenbaracken verdienen würden. Es sollen insgesamt ~ 450 von diesen Hütten dort gebaut werden, in einer weiteren Phase ein Badehotel mit rd. 200 Apartments dazukommen. 
Man rechnet mit zusätzlichen 100.000 Gästen in Sondervig und Region. Erschreckend! Die Ecke da oben verliert m.M. nach extrem an Anziehungskraft.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Mark-->HH (5. November 2021)

Moin, wir waren auch gerade oben und ich stimme Jürgen da voll und ganz zu. Allein wenn der Komplex Badeland + Häuser voll nutzbar ist, werden viele, die bisher nach Sondervig gereist sind, sich ein anderes Plätzchen suchen (müssen). Das wird eine Bevölkerungsexplosion geben, die man sicherlich auch am Angelsee spüren wird wird. 100.000 Gäste sind eine solide Bank, sei es ihnen gegönnt. Die, die wie ich den verschlafenen Charme von Lodbjerg Hede genossen haben, können sich wahrscheinlich warm anziehen, bzw. weit weg ziehen. Die ansässigen Dänen, die am Tourismus mitverdienen, wird es wahrscheinlich nicht stören. Aber wir sind verhältnismäßig wenige und stehen dem Aufschwung der Ecke offenbar im Weg.


----------



## anschmu (5. November 2021)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir sind Ende September auch oben gewesen und auch mal durch Sondervig gefahren und haben uns erschreckt, was da abgeht.
> Ein riesiger Betonklotz wird da gebaut, ein neues Erlebnisbad von Lalandia, dahinter Richtung Golfplatz Ferienhäuser, die eher optisch die Bezeichnung Kasernenbaracken verdienen würden. Es sollen insgesamt ~ 450 von diesen Hütten dort gebaut werden, in einer weiteren Phase ein Badehotel mit rd. 200 Apartments dazukommen.
> Man rechnet mit zusätzlichen 100.000 Gästen in Sondervig und Region. Erschreckend! Die Ecke da oben verliert m.M. nach extrem an Anziehungskraft.
> ...


Ja ich bin auch mal gespannt, was da nächstes Jahr abgeht. Dann kommen  bestimmt noch 1-2 Supermärkte dazu . Werde ich mich ganz nach Lodbjerghede verziehen.


----------



## angler1996 (5. November 2021)

Sondervig fällt für  mich ab sofort  flach, auf Massentourismus mit eingebautem Bespassungsfaktor und Shoppingstreet habe ich keinen Bock
Hab mir das Anfang September angeschaut und das kalte Grausen bekommen, wo sollen die da alle hin?


----------



## Double2004 (5. November 2021)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir sind Ende September auch oben gewesen und auch mal durch Sondervig gefahren und haben uns erschreckt, was da abgeht.
> Ein riesiger Betonklotz wird da gebaut, ein neues Erlebnisbad von Lalandia, dahinter Richtung Golfplatz Ferienhäuser, die eher optisch die Bezeichnung Kasernenbaracken verdienen würden. Es sollen insgesamt ~ 450 von diesen Hütten dort gebaut werden, in einer weiteren Phase ein Badehotel mit rd. 200 Apartments dazukommen.
> Man rechnet mit zusätzlichen 100.000 Gästen in Sondervig und Region. Erschreckend! Die Ecke da oben verliert m.M. nach extrem an Anziehungskraft.
> ...



Genau das habe ich im Sommer auch so empfunden. Beim "Meny" hat man schon kaum noch einen Parkplatz bekommen und ständig hatte man einen Einkaufswagen in den Hacken. Also was da in Söndervig bautechnisch passiert, finde ich total gruselig und das Örtchen ist vieles, aber ganz sicher nicht mehr "hygge".

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## anschmu (5. November 2021)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich im Sommer auch so empfunden. Beim "Meny" hat man schon kaum noch einen Parkplatz bekommen und ständig hatte man einen Einkaufswagen in den Hacken. Also was da in Söndervig bautechnisch passiert, finde ich total gruselig und das Örtchen ist vieles, aber ganz sicher nicht mehr "hygge".
> 
> Gruß,
> Double2004


Bin ja ab morgen oben . Mal schauen was im Novemberso los ist 
Aber ich bin da ganz bei dir , wenn die eröffnen , wird da die Hölle los sein . Und wie ich schon gesagt habe reich der eine Markt da kaum noch aus für die vielen Besucher .
Es werden bestimmt noch 1-2 neue Märkte hinzukommen und dann wird sich Sondervig bald größer entwickeln wie Hvidesande . Zwar weniger Einheimische , aber mehr Touristen . 
Die Teiche werden dann wohl auch mehr Zulauf haben . Das heißt für mich , nach neuen Teichen ausschau halten , bzw. weiter weg von Sondervig .


----------



## Mark-->HH (5. November 2021)

anschmu schrieb:


> Bin ja ab morgen oben . Mal schauen was im Novemberso los ist
> Aber ich bin da ganz bei dir , wenn die eröffnen , wird da die Hölle los sein . Und wie ich schon gesagt habe reich der eine Markt da kaum noch aus für die vielen Besucher .
> Es werden bestimmt noch 1-2 neue Märkte hinzukommen und dann wird sich Sondervig bald größer entwickeln wie Hvidesande . Zwar weniger Einheimische , aber mehr Touristen .
> Die Teiche werden dann wohl auch mehr Zulauf haben . Das heißt für mich , nach neuen Teichen ausschau halten , bzw. weiter weg von Sondervig .


Genauso ist das. Lodbjerg Hede kann ja nicht mehr größer werden. Aber trotzdem: wenn der Einkauf und der Pizzeriabesuch auch nur noch schei**e ist, wird es an den beiden vernünftigen Seen ebenfalls brechend voll werden. Dann ist Feierabend für uns.
Na ja, wir fahren im Frühjahr nochmal hin und checken die Lage. Dann wir weiter entschieden in unserem Haushalt...


----------



## anschmu (6. November 2021)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Genauso ist das. Lodbjerg Hede kann ja nicht mehr größer werden. Aber trotzdem: wenn der Einkauf und der Pizzeriabesuch auch nur noch schei**e ist, wird es an den beiden vernünftigen Seen ebenfalls brechend voll werden. Dann ist Feierabend für uns.
> Na ja, wir fahren im Frühjahr nochmal hin und checken die Lage. Dann wir weiter entschieden in unserem Haushalt...


Richtig . Ich werde im Mai auch noch mal Sondervig testen bzw. Lodbjerg und mich dann aber weiter zu den Teichen weiter ins Inland orientieren . Denn ich möchte auch den Ferienhausanbieter nicht wechseln , also etwas weitere Anfahrt zu den Teichen und schon hat man wieder seine Ruhe . Auch werde ich mich etwas zurückhalten mit den Posts über die Teiche , die ich anfahre .
Aber hinterm Fjord gibt es noch genug schöne Teiche die ich in letzter Zeit vernachlässigt habe .
So bis dann , muss jetzt los nach Sondervig . Mal schauen was auf A7 und A1 so los ist - Tunnel ist ja seit gestern 22h voll gesperrt !


----------



## jürgeng. (6. November 2021)

anschmu schrieb:


> Bin ja ab morgen oben . Mal schauen was im Novemberso los ist
> Aber ich bin da ganz bei dir , wenn die eröffnen , wird da die Hölle los sein . Und wie ich schon gesagt habe reich der eine Markt da kaum noch aus für die vielen Besucher .
> Es werden bestimmt noch 1-2 neue Märkte hinzukommen und dann wird sich Sondervig bald größer entwickeln wie Hvidesande . Zwar weniger Einheimische , aber mehr Touristen .
> Die Teiche werden dann wohl auch mehr Zulauf haben . Das heißt für mich , nach neuen Teichen ausschau halten , bzw. weiter weg von Sondervig .



Hallo zusammen,

die 1-2 Märkte, die sicherlich kommen werden, sind das eine. Was dann häufig noch folgt, ist was anderes. Die in Hauptsaison-Zeiten 2.500 zusätzliche Gäste wollen auch mal auswärts essen, also werden bald div. bekannte Ketten-Lokalitäten kommen. Die Gäste wollen auch mal zum Abend hin rausgehen und "Spass haben", also kommen häufig div. zusätzliche Pubs, Bistro´s, evtl. Tanzschuppen.... Bedürfnisse, wie z.B. "was zu rauchen" oder sonstwas zu naschen wollen dann ja auch erfüllt werden...
Ein Rechenbeispiel: Wenn bei im Jahresdurchschnitt rd. 2.000 *zusätzlichen* Gästen jeder in der Woche mal € 150,- ausgeben kann/will, ist das eine *zusätzliche* Kaufkraft von:
2.000 x 150,- x 52 = 15.600.000 im Jahr! Da werden wohl einige kommen, und sich einen Teil aus dem Kuchen abschneiden wollen.
Vielleicht sollten wir aber nicht zu schwarz malen (eher dunkelgrau) und, wie einige auch schon schrieben, mal schauen, wie sich der laufende Betrieb entwickelt. Mich grummelt´s jedenfalls im Bauch.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Jürgen


----------



## Naish82 (6. November 2021)

Mmn hat Sondervig schon vor Jahren den Charm verloren. Da ist Lalandia nur
noch das I-Tüpfelchen.
Aber es scheint genug Leute zu geben, dir genau das wollen, sonst würden sie es ja nicht bauen.
Alleine schon die jetzigen Restaurants , Biergarten usw. 
Weder besonders gemütlich noch charmant.


----------



## SFVNOR (6. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Mmn hat Sondervig schon vor Jahren den Charm verloren. Da ist Lalandia nur
> noch das I-Tüpfelchen.
> Aber es scheint genug Leute zu geben, dir genau das wollen, sonst würden sie es ja nicht bauen.
> Alleine schon die jetzigen Restaurants , Biergarten usw.
> Weder besonders gemütlich noch charmant.


Und ja, Hvide Sande war vor zig Jahren mal wirklich schön, übersichtlich, nicht wirklich überlaufen aber nach meinem letzten Besuch von vor ca. 3 Jahren war ich schockiert was dort schon gewachsen ist. Der Charme ist einfach weg und es regiert nur noch der Kommerz. 
Ob die restlichen verbliebenen einheimischen Dänen sich *Hyggelig* fühlen möchte ich doch sehr bezweifeln. Nun wird Sondervig beflastert. Da wird wohl ein *Ballermann* des Nordens entstehen. Schade das der Flair verloren geht.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## DKNoob (6. November 2021)

es gibt ja nicht nur sondervig. bzw die forellenteiche zwischen hvidesande und sondervig.bucht eure häuser halt vor oder nach hvidesande. ihr kommt doch alle mit dem auto nach dänemark.. also alles jut. ihr seid doch flexibel. und ob dadurch mehr angler an den teichen kommen bezweifel ich. vieleicht testet der ein oder andere mal das angeln aber die leute kommen wegen dem spassbad.ich buche nächstes jahr lodbjerghede..wird mir das zu voll an den teichen .fahre ich halt woanders an den put and take.sondervig juckt mich schon lange nicht mehr zum bummeln.nach 23 jahren kann mich das nicht mehr reizen.


----------



## Naish82 (6. November 2021)

Ich buche nie in sondervig, die letzten Jahre immer in nr Lyngvig.
Aber musste bei Esmark sondervig immer den Schlüssel holen, dass hat mir schon gereicht… 
Da wir uns aber eh dies jahr nen Wowa gezupft haben stresst mich das alles nicht mehr…


----------



## DKNoob (6. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Ich buche nie in sondervig, die letzten Jahre immer in nr Lyngvig.
> Aber musste bei Esmark sondervig immer den Schlüssel holen, dass hat mir schon gereicht…
> Da wir uns aber eh dies jahr nen Wowa gezupft haben stresst mich das alles nicht mehr…


ABER WO DU ES SAGST::worüber werden die gefühlten 400 kleinen häuser vermietet?ICH DENKE NICHT ÜBER ESMARK SONDERN DIREKT ÜBER DIE LALANDIA WEBSEITE?


----------



## Naish82 (6. November 2021)

Ja, da wird Esmark nichts mit zu tun haben… 
Frag mich trotzdem wie man auf Urlaub in so einem Teil Bock haben kann.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn es dafür keinen Markt geben würde, würden sie es nicht bauen.
Meine Tante ist Dänin, sie sagt die dänen werden mit Werbeanzeigen überschüttet sich dort so ein „Haus“ als Renditeobjek zu kaufen.


----------



## anschmu (6. November 2021)

Hey .Sind heute gegen 13.30h angekommen in Sondervig .Parkplätze bei Esmark waren sehr voll . Beim Supermarkt war abslut nichts mehr frei  .Sind ja auch nicht wirklich viele vorhanden. Ist auch noch Baustelle an der Ampel ,einspurig Richtung Norden.  Von Ringköbing aus ist der Kreisel in Richtung Ampel gesperrt. Mussten noch ne Stunde auf den Schlüssel warten und bin dann nach Ringköbing zum Brugsen gefahren .
Fazit wird sein das ich Sondervig nur noch zur Schlüsselübergabe anfahren werde ,aber den Einkauf nach Kloster bzw nach Ringköbing verlegen werde .
Höchstens mal noch ein Eis essen. 
Es ist jetzt Nebensaison ,wenn hier Saison ist geht nichts mehr Verkehrstechnisch .Wird das totale Chaos werden


----------



## Mark-->HH (7. November 2021)

DKNoob schrieb:


> es gibt ja nicht nur sondervig. bzw die forellenteiche zwischen hvidesande und sondervig.bucht eure häuser halt vor oder nach hvidesande. ihr kommt doch alle mit dem auto nach dänemark.. also alles jut. ihr seid doch flexibel. und ob dadurch mehr angler an den teichen kommen bezweifel ich. vieleicht testet der ein oder andere mal das angeln aber die leute kommen wegen dem spassbad.ich buche nächstes jahr lodbjerghede..wird mir das zu voll an den teichen .fahre ich halt woanders an den put and take.sondervig juckt mich schon lange nicht mehr zum bummeln.nach 23 jahren kann mich das nicht mehr reizen.


Das stimmt für mich halt nur bedingt. Meine Frau z.B. kann nur Automatik fahren und unser "Urlaubsauto" hat nun mal ne H-Schaltung. Heißt, entweder muss meine Frau mit zum Angeln und bleibt da ODER sie bleibt mehr oder weniger festgesetzt alleine im Haus. Auch nicht toll. Da war Sondervig / Lodbjerg Hede besser: wenn sie Lust hat, kommt sie vorbei oder geht einfach wieder zu Fuß nach Hause. Das ist z.B. in Klittens nicht wirklich eine Option. Und das wird vielleicht dem einen oder anderen vielleicht auch so gehen.
Ich schätze  Sondervig in erster Linie wegen des Menys und der Pizzeria - das gehört bei unserem Urlaub irgendwie dazu. Der Supermarkt hat eine gute Auswahl für Menschen, die nicht alles vertragen und die Pizzeria macht leckere (und verträgliche) italienische Mafiatorten - auch wenn's Ukrainer sind. ^^


anschmu schrieb:


> Hey .Sind heute gegen 13.30h angekommen in Sondervig .Parkplätze bei Esmark waren sehr voll . Beim Supermarkt war abslut nichts mehr frei  .Sind ja auch nicht wirklich viele vorhanden. Ist auch noch Baustelle an der Ampel ,einspurig Richtung Norden.  Von Ringköbing aus ist der Kreisel in Richtung Ampel gesperrt. Mussten noch ne Stunde auf den Schlüssel warten und bin dann nach Ringköbing zum Brugsen gefahren .
> Fazit wird sein das ich Sondervig nur noch zur Schlüsselübergabe anfahren werde ,aber den Einkauf nach Kloster bzw nach Ringköbing verlegen werde .
> Höchstens mal noch ein Eis essen.
> Es ist jetzt Nebensaison ,wenn hier Saison ist geht nichts mehr Verkehrstechnisch .Wird das totale Chaos werden


Okay, die Kreiselsperrung ist neu  - die war am 29.10. noch nicht. Ich habe mich über die neue Verkehrsleitung allerdings auch so etwas gewundert. Die haben eine schöne Spange nach Süden gebaut - aber keine nach Norden. Da muss jetzt alles durch den Ort. Und die Straße haben sie ja gerade erst verschlimmbessert bzw. den Durchfluss gehemmt Das wird definitiv kein Spaß zur Hauptsaison... aber anders herum: wo hätten sie die Nordumgehung auch hinlegen sollen?


----------



## jürgeng. (7. November 2021)

Wenn der Verkehr jetzt im Oktober / November schon klemmt, wird das nicht besser. Zahlen, die ich für die Resorts Lalandia Rodby und Billund gefunden habe, sprechen von 512.000 bzw. 620.000 Besuchern im Jahr. Wie viele zusätzliche Autos das sind, mag jeder selbst ausrechnen.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## DKNoob (7. November 2021)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Das stimmt für mich halt nur bedingt. Meine Frau z.B. kann nur Automatik fahren und unser "Urlaubsauto" hat nun mal ne H-Schaltung. Heißt, entweder muss meine Frau mit zum Angeln und bleibt da ODER sie bleibt mehr oder weniger festgesetzt alleine im Haus. Auch nicht toll. Da war Sondervig / Lodbjerg Hede besser: wenn sie Lust hat, kommt sie vorbei oder geht einfach wieder zu Fuß nach Hause. Das ist z.B. in Klittens nicht wirklich eine Option. Und das wird vielleicht dem einen oder anderen vielleicht auch so gehen.
> Ich schätze  Sondervig in erster Linie wegen des Menys und der Pizzeria - das gehört bei unserem Urlaub irgendwie dazu. Der Supermarkt hat eine gute Auswahl für Menschen, die nicht alles vertragen und die Pizzeria macht leckere (und verträgliche) italienische Mafiatorten - auch wenn's Ukrainer sind. ^^
> 
> Okay, die Kreiselsperrung ist neu  - die war am 29.10. noch nicht. Ich habe mich über die neue Verkehrsleitung allerdings auch so etwas gewundert. Die haben eine schöne Spange nach Süden gebaut - aber keine nach Norden. Da muss jetzt alles durch den Ort. Und die Straße haben sie ja gerade erst verschlimmbessert bzw. den Durchfluss gehemmt Das wird definitiv kein Spaß zur Hauptsaison... aber anders herum: wo hätten sie die Nordumgehung auch hinlegen sollen?


ich sage mal so....dann bist du nur sondervig oder lodbjerghede gefahren wo eventuell deine bessere hälfte zu fuss oder mit dem rad erreichen konnte. ich bin da sehr flexibel was  das angeln angeht.meine frau und ich machen alles zusammen .. ich fahre auch mal bissel weiter zum angeln und brauche nicht die forellenteiche nahe sondervig.hund wird eingepackt das frauchen und ab dafür.klar liegt man mit sondervig sehr zentral.. man bekommt dort alles.ich war ende september dort und habe mich total erschrocken wie voll es in der gegend war..ich tippe aber auf corona und den ganzen umbuchungen. klar wird es durch lalandia voll werden aber man muss halt mit den abstrichen leben oder halt sich was neues suchen.ich habe einen guten freund in kolding wohnen...war über allerheiligen bei ihm .. viele forellenteiche in der gegend..einkaufscenter.. bzw schoppingcenter..wäre auch eine alternative.ich schaue mir das nächstes jahr noch einmal an und werde dann entscheiden..ich aber denke.. da wir eh nicht in den ferien fahren und das lalandia bei ferien überlaufen sein wird ...wird sich nur an den wochenenden durch die dänischen familien etwas ändern und ein wenig voller werden.... denke ich mal.hehe


----------



## SFVNOR (7. November 2021)

DKNoob schrieb:


> ich sage mal so....dann bist du nur sondervig oder lodbjerghede gefahren wo eventuell deine bessere hälfte zu fuss oder mit dem rad erreichen konnte. ich bin da sehr flexibel was  das angeln angeht.meine frau und ich machen alles zusammen .. ich fahre auch mal bissel weiter zum angeln und brauche nicht die forellenteiche nahe sondervig.hund wird eingepackt das frauchen und ab dafür.klar liegt man mit sondervig sehr zentral.. man bekommt dort alles.ich war ende september dort und habe mich total erschrocken wie voll es in der gegend war..ich tippe aber auf corona und den ganzen umbuchungen. klar wird es durch lalandia voll werden aber man muss halt mit den abstrichen leben oder halt sich was neues suchen.ich habe einen guten freund in kolding wohnen...war über allerheiligen bei ihm .. viele forellenteiche in der gegend..einkaufscenter.. bzw schoppingcenter..wäre auch eine alternative.ich schaue mir das nächstes jahr noch einmal an und werde dann entscheiden..ich aber denke.. da wir eh nicht in den ferien fahren und das lalandia bei ferien überlaufen sein wird ...wird sich nur an den wochenenden durch die dänischen familien etwas ändern und ein wenig voller werden.... denke ich mal.hehe


Hmm, deine/ Eure Flexibilität in Ehren aber ich persönlich würde nicht in den *Prachtbauten* wie gerade geplant in Sondervig Urlaub machen wollen. Wie schon von mir geschrieben #130 geht das ganze Flair, der Wohlfühlfaktor verloren. Wie will man dort mit der jetzigen Infrastruktur umgehen ? Die Sorge der Boardies kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen dass dann mehr Supermärkte, Restaurants, etc. gebraucht werden müssen um den Zustrom von vielleicht 400000 zusätzlichen Besuchern pro Jahr zu bewältigen. 
Wo sollen die ganzen Autos hin ? Werden dann Parkhäuser gebaut werden müssen ? Die Straßen werden 2-spurig (Nord wie auch Süd) ?
Ich kann durchaus verstehen das die Region expandieren möchte aber zu welchem Preis ? 
Das Ausweichen ausserhalb von Sondervig wird auf lange Sicht Begehrlichkeiten wecken weil jede Komune einen Teil vom Kuchen haben möchte und die Kapazitäten nicht mehr ausreichen werden.
Sorry, es ist vielleicht *Schwarz* gemalt aber dass ist meine persönliche Meinung.
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## DKNoob (7. November 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hmm, deine/ Eure Flexibilität in Ehren aber ich persönlich würde nicht in den *Prachtbauten* wie gerade geplant in Sondervig Urlaub machen wollen. Wie schon von mir geschrieben #130 geht das ganze Flair, der Wohlfühlfaktor verloren. Wie will man dort mit der jetzigen Infrastruktur umgehen ? Die Sorge der Boardies kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen dass dann mehr Supermärkte, Restaurants, etc. gebraucht werden müssen um den Zustrom von vielleicht 400000 zusätzlichen Besuchern pro Jahr zu bewältigen.
> Wo sollen die ganzen Autos hin ? Werden dann Parkhäuser gebaut werden müssen ? Die Straßen werden 2-spurig (Nord wie auch Süd) ?
> Ich kann durchaus verstehen das die Region expandieren möchte aber zu welchem Preis ?
> Das Ausweichen ausserhalb von Sondervig wird auf lange Sicht Begehrlichkeiten wecken weil jede Komune einen Teil vom Kuchen haben möchte und die Kapazitäten nicht mehr ausreichen werden.
> ...


naja hütte an hütte würde ich nie mehr buchen. da wir einen hund haben brauche ich schon ein grundstück .sondervig intressiert mich nicht wirklich. aber es gibt ja auch andere die gerne wegen dem ort dort urlaub machen.meine frau möchte gerne nach dk um dort zu entspannen und ruhe zu haben. ich selber nur wegen dem angeln.ich persönlich würde dort keinen urlaub verbringen wenn ich nicht angeln könnte.der urlaub entsteht nur durch kompromiss ..frau hat ihre ruhe und entspannung und ich meinen angel urlaub..ich hoffe nicht der der *Worst Case eintreffen wird.abwarten und beobachten gg.*


----------



## Armin0406 (7. November 2021)

Geht mir ähnlich. Diese 500 neuen Häuser bzw. Wohnungen wären nix für uns. Das was wir lieben ist die Ruhe. Sondervig selbst war aber nie Anziehungspunkt für uns. Schlüssel geholt und zum Bäcker ,das war es meistens.Wir sind die letzten 5 Jahre schon nach Houstrup ausgewichen. Da liegt ein Großteil der Häuser praktisch im Wald. Nachbarn kann man hin und wieder hören, aber sehen kannst kaum Mal eins der Nachbarhäuser.Gute Einkaufsmöglichkeiten , Bäcker, Fleischer, Apotheke,Ärztehaus, Werkstatt gleich in Norre Nebel. Innerhalb von 10- 20 Autominuten kannst an vielen Forellen Seen oder den Fjordausläufern sein.
Dieses Jahr war es aber auch in Norre Nebel sehr voll. Beim Bäcker der übrigens sehr gut ist , stand man schonmal 10 Minuten.
Dieses Jahr war es aber extrem. So voll kenne ich Dânemark nicht. Sogar im Oktober war es noch heftig. Ich hoffe es liegt an den vielen Gutscheinen die eingelöst werden mussten. Viele haben auch Corona bedingt, auf den Flug in den Süden verzichtet und sind nach DK ausgewichen.
Sondervig wird aber in den nächsten Jahren aus den Nähten platzen. Der Markt für diese neue Art von DK Urlaub ist da. Es wird sich wohl das Publikum ändern ,alte DK Fahrer bleiben weg von Sondervig,dafür kommen viele viele andere.  Gerade Familien mit Kindern werden wohl das Lalandia gut annehmen.Wird wohl noch einiges an Boutiquen und Gastronomie Betrieben  dazukommen . Vielleicht ja auch noch der ein oder andere Put+Take. 

,


----------



## Naish82 (7. November 2021)

Jup, wer sonst in den Riesen Hotel Bunkern in Spanien, Türkei oder Griechenland Urlaub gemacht hat fühlt sich auch in lalandia wohl…


----------



## anschmu (11. November 2021)

Moin.Mal wieder eine schöne Woche am Fjord verbracht.War zwar ziemlich regnerisch.Bin aber trotzdem zweimal in Bjerrely zum angeln gewesen . Dienstag eine gefangen und heute leider Schneider. Egal schöne Stunden am schönsten Angelteich Dänemarks verbracht. Entspannung pur.
Hab mich noch ein bisschen mit Dirk ,dem neuen Besitzer, unterhalten. Er kam gerade von Munkbro zurück und hatte 7 schöne große Trutten verhaftet.
Werde nächstes Jahr im Mai Munkbro versuchen ,habe dort schon ein =zweimal geschaut aber noch nie geangelt. 
Bjerrely wird natürlich trotzdem angefahren
Aber Oxriver lässt langsam nach .
Bis dahin
Schöne Grüße vom Fjord


----------



## DKNoob (11. November 2021)

anschmu schrieb:


> .
> Werde nächstes Jahr im Mai Munkbro versuchen ,


kannst knicken. munkbro schliesst zum 01.01.2022.deswegen wird jeden tag besetzt bis der arzt kommt... immer so um die 150kg.


----------



## anschmu (11. November 2021)

Hab gerade mal gegoogelt. Munkbro macht wohl zum Jahresende zu. Mal wieder kein Nachfolger zufinden. Schade


----------



## soapopera (12. November 2021)

Moin, Munkbro macht die Pforten zu, ist amtlich


----------



## soapopera (12. November 2021)

Anschmu, was ist bei Oxriver los, will ab Sonntag für eine Woche hoch


----------



## anschmu (12. November 2021)

soapopera schrieb:


> Anschmu, was ist bei Oxriver los, will ab Sonntag für eine Woche hoch


Moin, kann ich dir garnicht genau sagen . War nur zweimal in Bjerrely. Der war gut besucht . An den Teichen um Sondervig standen auch immer um 7 -10 Autos. Dann wird oxriver  auch so besucht sein .
Fisch beißt in der Früh und steht sehr tief .
Fahr mal zum Munkbro, der besetzt täglich 150 kg ,weil er Jahresende zu macht. 
Der Dirk vom Bjerrely hatte gestern 7 Stück bis 65cm .


----------



## soapopera (13. November 2021)

Ok danke, Sondervig und umzu fahre ich nicht nicht an, ist mir zu voll. Bjerrely war ich noch nicht. Munkbro besuche ich regelmäßig. MMn hat er die besten Fische,  eigentlich schade das er aufhört, aber sei es ihm gegönnt. Ich werde mal berichten, habe vor mir mal die Seen um Skals und Silkeborg anzuschauen. Bericht folgt


----------



## soapopera (23. November 2021)

Moin, so bin wieder zurück aus Vester Husby. Ich hatte vor die Seen um den Limfjord zu besuchen, ist leider beim Versuch geblieben. Angefahren habe ich letztendlich Bovlingsbjerg, Loch Nees, Oxriver und Munkbro. Aufgrund des Wetters (heftiger Wind mit Regen) blieb die Fliegenrute eingepackt. Also UL Rute und froh gelaunt nach Bovlingsbjerg. Ergebnis 1 Goldforelle auf Fidusen. Die Burschen haben sehr zögerlich und spitz angefasst. Bin dann nach Loch Nees gefahren. Der vordere große See voll mit Mitanglern. Der hintere See wurde nicht mehr besetzt, also dorthin.......ich war alleine am See. Da es wettertechnisch nicht wirklich gut aussah, Powerbait auftreibend stehend. Ergebnis 7 Stück. Ich war dort ein 2. Mal, gleiches Prozedere 5 Stück. Mit gewissen Erwartungen dann ein Besuch bei Munkbro. Dort fehlte nur noch ein Riesenrad, 2 Bratwurstbuden und der Jahrmarkt wäre perfekt gewesen. Menschen wie in der Heringshochzeit in Hvide Sande. Bin dann auch direkt zum Oxriver gefahren. Diesmal nur mit UL Rute, dort konnte ich in 2 Std 4 Tigerforellen verhaften. Fazit 1 Woche November: Viele viele Menschen an den Seen, sehr viele größere Gruppen, mit allem was dazugehört (Schreierei, Androhung von Schlägen usw.)! Habe mich köstlich amüsiert, ist aber nicht unbedingt meins. Daher vermehrte Spaziergänge mit Frau und Hunden, die waren letztendlich sehr zufrieden


----------



## Astacus74 (23. November 2021)

soapopera schrieb:


> Viele viele Menschen an den Seen, sehr viele größere Gruppen, mit allem was dazugehört (Schreierei, Androhung von Schlägen usw.)! Habe mich köstlich amüsiert, ist aber nicht unbedingt meins.


 Erst mal Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen 
aber das mit den vielen Menschen hört man garnicht gern da hoffe ich mal das das noch Auswirkungen von C..... sind und sich das wieder legt,
obwohl wenn ich daran denke das da jede Menge Ferienwohnungen gebaut werden...

Gruß Frank


----------

